# [SOLVED] Laptop charging issues



## PooPooCake (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello everyone, I have a problem with my laptops charger/battery or maybe software and I wanted some advice/solutions. Firstly, this is my first time not only on this forum but on any computer/tech help forum so sorry if I do anything wrong.

I will give you my basic problem, followed by extra details.

My laptop is an Acer Aspire V3-571G running Windows 7 and it is only two and half months old (yes MONTHS). None of the hardware has been configured in anyway and no software or external data from any unsafe sources has been downloaded or transferred onto my laptop.

Just a week ago I was playing a video game on my laptop with both the AC charger and the battery in use and my laptop made a BEEP sound which it only makes right after the charger has been connected or disconnected from the Laptop. It then made the sound again (meaning the battery is now charging again). I was not playing the video game for more than an hour before this happened, and usually when I play games I remove the battery to avoid long hours of charging, but I have never left the battery removed from my laptop for more than 2 days (which was only once).

I initially ignored this and thought it was just a fluke thing or maybe some sort of feature to stop the battery from being over-charged. However some days later my laptop did this again in the same situation (whilst I was playing a game), however this time the BEEP sound was made several times and I checked the light on my laptop and noticed the battery stopped charging between the BEEP sounds. Apart from these occasional BEEPs my laptop/battery/charger worked perfectly up until yesterday.

Now, yesterday is where my real problem starts. While playing a game with my AC charger and battery in use I noticed my laptop was not charging at all, so I removed the charger and reconnected it, my laptop began charging again for about 10 seconds, then stopped charging. Upon removing and reconnecting the charger several times the same thing happened. I then continued to restart my laptop, disconnect the AC charger, AC adapter and my battery, I tried to blow of any dust that might be covering any important areas and reconnected it all. Still my problem persisted.

While my charger is plugged into my laptop the battery icon on-screen is shown as though there is NO charger plugged in and my POWER light on my machine flashes BLUE while the BATTERY light flashes ORANGE, this happens only when the charger is connected and both these lights flash whether my machine is switched on or off.

I went on the internet to look for any solutions and I found several suggestions ALL OF WHICH I tried. The first was to disconnect everything (including battery) and leave it for a bit then reconnect it, which I did. The second was to uninstall and reinstall my Microsoft ACPI-compliant control method battery, which I did. Another was to disconnect the concerned pieces of hardware and while my laptop is switched off HOLD the POWER button down for 30 seconds allowing the power unit to reset, which I did. None of these methods helped at all and the only other solutions were to replace my battery and charger, however considering my laptop was only 2 and half months old and I am and was taking good care of it, I felt it couldn’t be the hardware.

ALSO, I tried to use my laptop WITHOUT the battery while the AC Charger was only plugged in like I have done many times before, but the machine would not even turn on, and responded as though there was no AC Charger connected.

So to try and specify what the exact problem could be I used my other Acer Aspire laptop; an Acer Aspire 5742 to see if I could test the different pieces. This bit can get a little confusing so to try and ensure it makes sense let me put it this way. My Acer Aspire V3-571G’s charger will be called CHARGER 1 and its battery BATTER 1, while my SECOND laptop’s charger and battery will be CHARGER 2 and BATTERY 2. There is nothing wrong with my second laptop and all of its hardware.

I used CHARGER 2 which has had no issues at all to charge my Acer Aspire V3-571G which is the laptop with the problem, and still my laptop did not charge properly. I then used CHARGER 1 in my second laptop and the laptop charged perfectly. I then swapped the 2 batteries from the chargers and tried both individual chargers on both machines and BOTH of them charged perfectly. So this is how it went:
CHARGER 1 + BATTERY 1 + V3-571G = NOT WORKING
CHARGER 2 + BATTERY 1 + V3-571G = NOT WORKING
CHARGER 1 + BATTERY 2 + V3-571G = WORKING
CHARGER 2 + BATTERY 2 + V3-571G = WORKING

CHARGER 1 + BATTERY 1 + SECOND LAPTOP = WORKING
CHARGER 2 + BATTERY 1 + SECOND LAPTOP = WORKING
CHARGER 1 + BATTERY 2 + SECOND LAPTOP = WORKING
CHARGER 2 + BATTERY 2 + SECOND LAPTOP = WORKING

So in conclusion my CHARGER works, and my BATTERY works in my SECOND laptop but not with my FIRST.
I hope this make sense.

Now the obvious and most basic solution here seems to be to just swap the batteries of the 2 chargers and leave all else be. However I am not only curious to know what the problem is but I fear this might not be a permanent solution. So this is everything I know and have done with my machine and I hope someone could please help.

Thanks in advance and if any other information is needed just ask. :smile:


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Laptop charging issues*

Greetings PooPooCake, :welcome: to TSF.

Going by the description you have given, it looks as though there is a fault with your Aspire™ V3-571G Laptop's battery/Charger connections.
Considering that the unit is only 2½ months old, you would be well advised to take it back to the retailer that you purchased it from, for them to send it off for warranty repairs/replacement of the affected part/s.
Tampering with it, any more than you have, would more than likely void the warranty.
Post back with your thoughts/queries.

Kind Regards,


----------



## PooPooCake (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: Laptop charging issues*

Hello Chauffeur :smile:

Sending my laptop back for repairs or replacement is something that I did think of, and I will most likely do. But I was hoping for a more immediate fix because I need to go back to university at the end of this week, and I was hoping to have a good working laptop before then.

I suppose if that's my only option I'll have to go with that.

Thanks for the help


----------

